# Physician proctoring another for caths



## wkabee (Jun 28, 2010)

One of our physicians (A) needs a certain number of cardiac catheritizations done to get cath priviledges as our local hospital. Another of our physicians(B) is "proctering" this physician (the proctor physician is not doing the procedure, just supervising) .The operative note is being done by physician A who actually performed the procedure. Operative note does state "under the supervision of Dr B. Which doctor should the procedure be billed under?
Thank you.


----------



## cmcgarry (Jun 29, 2010)

wkabee said:


> One of our physicians (A) needs a certain number of cardiac catheritizations done to get cath priviledges as our local hospital. Another of our physicians(B) is "proctering" this physician (the proctor physician is not doing the procedure, just supervising) .The operative note is being done by physician A who actually performed the procedure. Operative note does state "under the supervision of Dr B. Which doctor should the procedure be billed under?
> Thank you.


You also sent me a private message on this; I answered there, and hope it helps!


----------

